# Debian - ein problem mit X/kde



## Erpel (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi, ich bin Linux Umsteiger, ziemlich frischer und somit ziemlich unerfahren. Meine erste Distribution war Mandrake, aber das hatte einige Fehler bei mir und da ich generell vorhatte mich intensiver mit Linux zu beschäftigen habe ich vor kurzem Debian installiert. Ich habe die erste cd Runtergeladen, und wollte den Rest der Pakete per Internet runterladen. Leider habe ich wohl etwas während der Installation, genauer gesagt bei der Paketauswahl etwas falsch gemacht, so dass (vermute ich) garkeine zusätzlichen Programme installiert wurden. Die logische Folge davon ist, nach dem starten landete ich in der Shell. Mit der freundlichen Hilfe aus dem Chat konnte ich mit apt-get kdm, kde und den x-server installieren. Wahrscheinlich hab ich bei der Konfiguration des X-servers auch was falsch gemacht, denn wenn ich jetzt kdm eingebe wird der Bildschirm ein paarmal schwarz und zeigt dann wieder die Shell. Das ganze wechselt sich ein paar mal ab und dann bin ich wieder in der Shell. Ich vermute dass ich in der Konfiguration des x-servers irgendwas eingestellt was meine Grafikkarte oder so ohne Treiber nicht schafft. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung, habe keinen wirklichen Schimmer was da vorgeht.   Was muss ich tun, damit der Desktop endlich läuft? Vielen Dank im vorraus für jede Antwort.

PS: Fällt mir grade beim pasten des Textes ein: Ich kenne den Befehl ls, das bash Äquivalent zu dir, aber dabei werden deutlich weniger Informationen angezeigt als bei dos. Wie erkenne ich zum Beispiel ob etwas eine Datei, oder ein Ordner ist. Außderdem klappt das Kommando im "/" Verzeichniss nicht ist das normal?


----------



## Sway (7. Dezember 2003)

gib mal "tasksel" ein. Dann kannst du die die GUIs und den Xserver nachinstallieren. Denk dran, Debian 3.0 is schon veraltet. Versuch mal backports für KDE im nachhinein zu suchen. Denn KDE 2.2 wird dir sicher nicht so die freude machen


[nachtrag]
Ich will dieses Forum hier in keinster Weise schlecht reden oder so, aber wenn du Debianspezifische fragen hast, solltest du dir wirklich mal http://www.debianforum.de bookmarken. Evtl auch nochmal http://www.linuxforen.de

Hier kann man Allgemeine Fragen gut beantworten, aber so viele Linuxuser sind hier nicht. Außdem sollte man sich überlegen mehr Linux Tutorials anzubieten... 

Ich glaube nicht kompetent genug zu sein, welche zu schreiben. Aber ein paar Debiangrundlagen werde ich posten, wenn die freie Zeit bei mir ein wenig überwiegt


----------



## JohannesR (8. Dezember 2003)

Normalerweise sollte 
	
	
	



```
# apt-get install xserver-xfree8 xserver-common
```
alles nötige installieren, und KDE willst du eh nicht!


----------



## Sway (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *... und KDE willst du eh nicht!  *



Muhaha, sowas in der Art wollte ich auch antworten  
Den Gnomebackport für Version 2.4 besorgen wenn es etwas mehr GUI sein soll, ansonsten Fluxbox oder XFCE4


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Dezember 2003)

Sway hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [nachtrag]
> Ich will dieses Forum hier in keinster Weise schlecht reden oder so, aber wenn du Debianspezifische fragen hast, solltest du dir wirklich mal http://www.debianforum.de bookmarken. Evtl auch nochmal http://www.linuxforen.de



Oder noch kompetenter gehts in de.comp.os.unix.linux.misc bzw de.comp.os.unix.x11
Aber im Usenet und auch in den linuxforen / debianforum wird genau die Frage kommen die
ich stelle:

Was zeigt die Fehlermeldung?
Wie sieht deine betreffende Stelle in der /etc/X11/XFree86 aus?



> Hier kann man Allgemeine Fragen gut beantworten, aber so viele Linuxuser sind hier nicht. Außdem sollte man sich überlegen mehr Linux Tutorials anzubieten...


Wir freuen uns über jede Zusendung.



> Ich glaube nicht kompetent genug zu sein, welche zu schreiben. Aber ein paar Debiangrundlagen werde ich posten, wenn die freie Zeit bei mir ein wenig überwiegt



Jeder hat sein Spezialgebiet welches er vermitteln kann. Unsere Tutorial schreiber müssen keine Professoren sein die kriesensicher jedes Detail in ihrem Gebiet kennen, sondern sie müssen grundlegende Dinge vermitteln können.
Tutorials sind eher Howtos die nicht Software im ganzen beschreiben, sonderen dem leser kleine Kniffe und Helferleins zeigen mit denen sie schneller ans Ziel kommen.
Währe schön wenn du dir einfach ein Thema heraussuchst und das mal probierst, falls du Lust hast. Schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Sway (8. Dezember 2003)

[etwas OT]
Lust hab ich schon und sogar schon angefangen. Aber es wird kein Videotutorial


----------



## Erpel (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Was zeigt die Fehlermeldung?
> *



Also bei KDM kommt keine Fehlermeldung der Bildschirm wir nur eine Weile schwarz, zeigt kurz wieder die Shell und das passiert ein paar mal. Das passiert übrigens auch beim Start, das erscheint mir logisch, weil die letzte Zeile ungefähr: Starting kdm ... done. heißt.



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Wie sieht deine betreffende Stelle in der /etc/X11/XFree86 aus?
> *


Was für eine Stelle meinst du, leider kann ich im Moment nciht auf Linux zugreifen, ich schreibe diesen Artikel unter Windows. aus /etc schieße ich dass es sich um ne Configdatei handelt? 
Danke für die Hilfe und Links, ich fürchte ich muss doch noch einigen anderen Foren auf die Nerven gehn.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Dezember 2003)

Agent-p hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bei KDM kommt keine Fehlermeldung der Bildschirm wir nur eine Weile schwarz, zeigt kurz wieder die Shell und das passiert ein paar mal. Das passiert übrigens auch beim Start, das erscheint mir logisch, weil die letzte Zeile ungefähr: Starting kdm ... done. heißt.



$ tail -n 70 /var/log/XFree86.0.log



			
				Agent-p hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was für eine Stelle meinst du, leider kann ich im Moment nciht auf Linux zugreifen, ich schreibe diesen Artikel unter Windows. aus /etc schieße ich dass es sich um ne Configdatei handelt?
> Danke für die Hilfe und Links, ich fürchte ich muss doch noch einigen anderen Foren auf die Nerven gehn.



Die betreffende Stelle die dir die Logdate (siehe Tip oben) als Problematisch ausgibt.
Notfalls kannst du auch die komplette XFree86 hier posten aber bitte nur mit Logdatei auschnitt.


----------



## Erpel (8. Dezember 2003)

Auf meiner Google Suche (ich kann ja nicht der einzige sein der das nicht hinbekommt) bin ich auf eine interessante Idee aus nem anderen Forum gestoßen:


> Hast Du mal Deinen PC mit Knoppix gebootet? Die Grafikkartenerkennung ist bei Knoppix genial. Wenn das funktioniert, schau Dir die XF86Config-4 dort ab.     Gruss, Jomo.



Würde das funktionieren?
Und noch was: Debian.org sagt: Die 3er Version ist vom 17.Juli 2002
Die offiziellen Spezifikationen des Radeon 9700 pro Chips wurden am 19.Juli 2002 bekanntgegeben.(Also danach.) Wie kann das denn richtig funktionieren? Wäre nicht erstmal angebracht z.b. Kernel und XServer mal upzudaten? 
Naja ist nur sone Theorie.

Mfg Phil


----------



## Sway (8. Dezember 2003)

Klar könntest du dir die Config von einer funktionierenden Xfree86 kopieren. Bedenke aber, das die XFree86 von Knoppix 4.3 ist und von Debian 3.0 (woody) ist 4.0oder 4.1.... also schon etwas älter.

people.debian.org is immer noch down. Da hab ich immer mein Xfree 4.3 Backport für Woody her gehabt...




Ich gehe man davon aus, das du diese Debianinstallation eher als Desktopsystem nutzen willst und nicht als Server. Überleg dir man, ob du nicht lieber Sarge haben magst. Das is zwar unter umständen nicht so stabil und sicher wie Woody, aber dafür hast du da die neusten Sachen bei. Knoppix basiert ja auch Sarge. Eine Anleitung, wie du auf Sarge upgraden kannst, findest du auf http://www.linuxforen.de
Achso, von SID lass erstmal die Finger. Da ist teilweise zur unstabil. Sarge is immerhin schon getestet


----------



## Erpel (8. Dezember 2003)

OK, von Sarge hab ich noch nie etwas gehört, also würd ich das lieber lassen.
Den 4.3er vom XServer kann ich doch auch bei xfree86.org bekommen oder nicht? Und dann noch die Treiber von ATi.com, und ne XF86Config-4 von Knoppix und dann ...
es muss doch möglich sein !


----------



## Sway (9. Dezember 2003)

Sarge ist im Prinzip "nur" ne neuere Debianversion.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Sarge ist im Prinzip "nur" ne neuere Debianversion. *


Ja und nein.

Sarge ist erstaunlich stable. Aber es ist immer noch eine bessere Alternative
nur bestimmte Packete aus Sarge benutzen.
Ich habe hier auch ein Woody/Sarge mix am laufen. Eigentlich fast alles Woody
ausser XFree und noch 2-3 Packete bei denen sich viel getan hat.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

Irgendwie seid Ihr engstirnig, immer nur Woody oder Sarge. Bei mir läuft 100% SID, und ich kann mich trotzdem nicht über mangelnde Stabilität beschweren!  Sicher, es ist ein Desktopsystem, und auf einem Server würde ich auch zu Woody raten, aber auf einem Arbeitsplatz spricht wirklich nichts gegen SID... Naja, zumindest würde mir nichts einfallen.


----------



## Sway (9. Dezember 2003)

Ohh doch, da spricht so einiges gegen. Also Sarge sollte man schon bevorzugen. Es ist unwesentlich älter als SID, aber dafür funktioniert es richtig. Ich hab es schon 2mal gehabt, das einiges nicht lief, weil ein packet net so gefunzt hat. Bis die das behoben haben, hats einige Zeit gedauert. 

Außerdem, wenn ich das so richtig gehört hab, gibts Probleme mit KDE unter SID wegen falschen/nicht erfüllten Packetzugehörigkeiten.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Ohh doch, da spricht so einiges gegen. Also Sarge sollte man schon bevorzugen. Es ist unwesentlich älter als SID, aber dafür funktioniert es richtig. Ich hab es schon 2mal gehabt, das einiges nicht lief, weil ein packet net so gefunzt hat. Bis die das behoben haben, hats einige Zeit gedauert.
> 
> Außerdem, wenn ich das so richtig gehört hab, gibts Probleme mit KDE unter SID wegen falschen/nicht erfüllten Packetzugehörigkeiten. *



Ich benutze SID seit ich Debian benutze, und ich hatte damit noch *nie* ein Problem, das möchte ich einfach mal so in den Raum stellen, völlig kommentarlos. 

Über das Ding mit KDE kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings ist KDE auch nicht die Typische Debian-Oberfläche, würde ich sagen... 
*Wer benutzt schon KDE?*


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich benutze SID seit ich Debian benutze, und ich hatte damit noch nie ein Problem, das möchte ich einfach mal so in den Raum stellen, völlig kommentarlos.
> 
> Über das Ding mit KDE kann ich nichts sagen, allerdings ist KDE auch nicht die Typische Debian-Oberfläche, würde ich sagen...
> Wer benutzt schon KDE?  *



ich u.a 

und ja ich hatte auch schon meine sorgen mit SID.
Sid harmlos zu bezeichnen, kann nur bedeuten das du ToyStory noch nicht gesehen hast


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Hilfe. da ist noch soo viel zu lernen/erfahren. Ich dachte die Bezeichnungen bedeuten nur von wann die CDs sind. Also kann ich nicht ""einfach"Debian installieren", und wichtige Pakete sowie den Kernel immer auf dem neusten Stand halten?(stable natürlich)
Könnte mir mal jemand ne schlüssige Definition von Woody/Sarge geben, und wiso steht von sarge nichts auf der Debian Seite?

Edit: Hab nochmal nachgesehn, Steht doch was da, aber vorher wirklich noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Hilfe. da ist noch soo viel zu lernen/erfahren. Ich dachte die Bezeichnungen bedeuten nur von wann die CDs sind. Also kann ich nicht ""einfach"Debian installieren", und wichtige Pakete sowie den Kernel immer auf dem neusten Stand halten?(stable natürlich)
> Könnte mir mal jemand ne schlüssige Definition von Woody/Sarge geben, und wiso steht von sarge nichts auf der Debian Seite? *



Debian geht einen anderen Weg als andere Distributionen. 
Sprich Debian stuft erst dann eine Software als Stable ein wenn diese sich über einen
längeren Zeitraum als Stabil herausgestellt hat.
Und erst dann fliesst sie in den Softwarebaum der Distribution. 
Debian released nicht wie andere Distributionen jede 3 Monate eine neue Version sondern es dauert ca 2 Jahre bis die neue Version released wird.
Um aber neue Features zu testen gibt es eine testing version.
Dann gibt es noch eine Version an der die Debian Maintainer in genau diesem Moment arbeiten. Diese Version wird warnend unstable gemeint. Sprich diese Version sollte nur dazu da sein wenn mann mitarbeitet und damit leben kann das es hier und da harkt, da es eine development Version ist.

Somit:
Alte Stable Version (4 Jahre alt): potato
Aktuelle Stable Version (1 Jahr?): woody
Testing Version: Sarge
Development unstable Version: SID (diese heisst immer SID)

Zu den Namen: 
Die namen kommen alle aus dem Film Toy Story. Wer ihn gesehen hat (lief glaube letztes WE) 
wird mit woody und sarge usw was anfangen können.
SID = heisst eigentlich Still in developement. Aber ebenso hiess der Junge der immer alles kaputt gemacht hat in Toy Story auch SID. 
Soviel zu SID = Stable


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Aha, und wieder brennt mein Linux Licht ein wenig heller
Das mit Toystory hab ich glaub ich letztens auf der HP gelesen.
Vielen dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Dezember 2003)

Also ich mich jetzt mal als Halb-Debiannutzer ein   Hab auf meinem 400Mhz Rechner Debian SID laufen,
hat bis jetzt eigentlich alles geklappt.. Die einzigen Probleme die ich hatte
gabs bei Gnome 2.4 und den Bonobo Paketen die man dann downgraden musste.
Sont würde ich auch SID bevorzugen ( oder eben Gentoo *hust* *renn* ) da ich
eben mehr auf aktuelle Pakete stehe 

Und ich würde sagen du suchst mal bei debianforum.de nach einem Backport für
den Xfree4.3 und versuchst erstmal den zum laufen zu bekommen ( Knoppix dürfte da eine Hilfe
sein ).
Und dann halt manche Pakete, bei denen du es für nötig hälst, auf "SID umstellen".

Greetings,

Thorsten ( a.k.a MrNugget  jaa ich hab mich auch mal umbenannt )


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Debian geht einen anderen Weg als andere Distributionen.
> Sprich Debian stuft erst dann eine Software als Stable ein wenn diese sich über einen
> längeren Zeitraum als Stabil herausgestellt hat.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss, heisst SID "SID is Dangerous", ist also ein rekursives Wortspielchen. Spiel aber eigenltich auch keine Rolle. Nein, SID ist nicht Stable, das war Woody p), SID ist unstable, was allerdings nicht heisst, dass es nicht stabil ist. 
Du benutzt KDE? Selber schuld! 
Zum Debian-Paket-Management: So muss das sein, nicht so wie Gentoo, wo fast jeder Hinz und Kunz an die Pakete darf, und alles, was irgendwo irgendeinen Sinn hat, einspielen kann. *GentooFlame*


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Hilfe, also irgendwie scheinen alle KDE zu hassen. OK, wenn X läuft, werd ich was anderesausprobiern Ich glaub Windowmaker.
Ich hab grade mal versucht die bedeutund von Backport zu ergoogeln, war aber nicht sehr erfolgreich.
Das hat irgendwas damit zu tun, ein Programm kompatibel zu anderer(älterer) Software zu machen oder?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Dezember 2003)

Schau dir doch erstmal an wie KDE ist, das ist besser als sich
von der Meinung anderer beeinflussen zu lassen. Schau,
ich benutze ja auch Gentoo obwohl Johannes gerne drüber Witze reisst


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Schau dir doch erstmal an wie KDE ist, das ist besser als sich
> von der Meinung anderer beeinflussen zu lassen. Schau,
> ich benutze ja auch Gentoo obwohl Johannes gerne drüber Witze reisst  *



Und das zu recht...   
Nein, Thorsten hat schon recht, mach dir ein eigenes Bild von KDE, evt. gefällt es Dir ja. Besser eine eigene Meinung, die anderen nicht passt, als eine Meinung, die nicht von Dir ist.

Johannes


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Also, da noch der gute XFree86 nicht läuft mach ich mir dazu noch keine Gedanken.
Ich hab mir das hier mal angesehn:
http://www.xfree86.org/current/ati.html

Speziell : http://www.xfree86.org/current/radeon.4.html
Würde das hier nicht mein Problem lösen(sorry wenn das total falsch ist, aber wenn man jahrelang Windows Benutzt denkt man in bestimmten Schemen.):
1. Runterladen folgender Dinge : Xserver in der 4.3 Version(ist die aktuelle oder?); Dem Treiber von ati.com.
2. Das installieren mit euere Hilfe *liebgugg*
und dann noch einmal dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xfree86, den richtigen treiber auswählen und : Klickidiklickibunti? 
Was bedeutet Backport?


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

```
# dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
```
Sonst ist es richtig!  Obwohl ich dir einfach vorschlagen würde, dass du die 
	
	
	



```
/etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```
 von Hand editierst!


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> 
> ```
> # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
> ...



JaJa, ist schon schlimm wenn man seine eigene Handschrift nicht mehr lesen kann...




> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Obwohl ich dir einfach vorschlagen würde, dass du die
> 
> code:
> ...



Phhh obwohl ich dir vorschlagen würde, dass du mir ne vorkonfigurierte schickst. *ich glaub das ist verdammt schwer*


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

Es reicht ja, wenn du die vorkonfigurierte Datei nimmst und anpasst


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Dezember 2003)

Aber das mit dpkg-reconfigure hat nicht so geklappt glaube ich, immerhin musste ich da gestern knapp 2 Stunden im Chat
helfen  Aber.. erstmal ohne Treiber zum laufen bekommen dürfte auch gehen.
Hast mal bei debianforum.de nach Backport zu xfree gesucht? Dürfest du schon was finden.

Thorsten


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Hilfe, was ist denn ein Backport?

Als ich nochmal bei debianforum.de gesucht habe, fand ich in nem Theman folgende Sätze die mir nicht gut bekamen.:


> Wenn Du noch Anfänger bist, tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen: Lass die Finger vom 4.3.0er-Backport für Woody. Kaputte Abhängigkeiten im Paketmanagement und Instabilitäten bei neueren Radeons (ab 8500) werden Dir den Start ohne Zweifel vermiesen.


und:


> BTW: Hab die 4.3er Backports installiert. Der, der die Pakete als Backport "vertreibt",hat ja schon fast kein Woody system Mehr *argh*.   Backports sollten NUR auf reinen Woody Systemen gebaut werden    Fazit: Newbies sind die 4.3er Backports von mmagallo definitiv nicht zu empfehlen


Ich weiß nicht ob es von belang ist, aber ich glaube Kernel und Xserver sind beide schon mindestens 1 1/2 Jahre alt (Woody Standart.) Würde ich (werd ich nicht, bin ja nicht Verrückt) mir die aktuelle Freigegebene Version des Linux Kernels saugen, und kompilieren+laden, wäre das dann keine Woody mehr? 
Schande, wenn ich mit Klausuren Durch bin werd ich mich da mal üble reinhängen müssen.
Nacht muss schlafen.


----------



## Erpel (13. Dezember 2003)

Also, ich habe mal weiter gesucht und gedacht, und kam auf die Idee:
Xfree86 von http://www.xfree86.org runterzuladen und zu installieren. Das mit dem Backport ginge nicht, selbst wenn ich ne URL fände, weil i-net noch nicht Klappt.
Ich lese mir also die Readme und Install Notes zu Xfree86 4.3 durch nachdem ich in den Releasentes gelesen habe dass der Radon 9700Pro unterstützt
Da stand: Wenn man nicht sicher ist, soll man zuerst das installationsscript runterladen und mal "Xinstall.sh -check" ausführen, um herauszufinden was für eine Version man braucht.
Beim Ausführen erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Checking which OS you are running...
uname reports 'Linux' version '2.2.20-idepci', architecture'i686'
Object format is 'ELF'. ./Xinstall.sh: strings: command not found

No Linux/ix86 binaries for this libc Version
```
Heißt das ich muss das installiern?
Jeder Lösungsversuch offenbart ein neues Problem.

*trozdemnochhoffnunghab*


----------

